# Exotic pet day



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

I am trying to organise an exotic pet day at a little rescue centre. The idea is to rasie funds for the centre and hopfully encourage good husbandry of exotic pets. I hope to have some people around to talk to visitors,answer questions etc, and to have some creatures for people to meet. I was hoping to pick everyones brains for various things, first of all, I would like to have some very basic care sheets to hand out for the more commonly kept exotics, I carn't cover every species so first I have to decide what species are most common. Please give me your thoughts and vote on the poll, let me know if I have missed something out so I can try and decide which animals to try and cover.

(the same post is in genral chat for you to vote on reptiles)


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi,
I dont have any exotic pets but would be happy to come take some photos for you on the day if you like

Sore point at the moment but one of my websites is listed in a post in the "other pets" section

PS If you dont like my photos and dont need anyone to take photos I wont be offended ... ! lol


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol - guess what I voted. Jen you can use my suggie care guide if you wish - it is 16 pages long though! (and it's only very basic!)


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

taraliz said:


> Hi,
> I dont have any exotic pets but would be happy to come take some photos for you on the day if you like
> 
> Sore point at the moment but one of my websites is listed in a post in the "other pets" section
> ...


 
Thats very kind thank. i have a couple of camera obsessed volunteers but you are more than welocme to come take some picks if you have nothing better to do!! The day is 26th July (sunday)

Glidergirl..I wonder what you voted?! :2thumb: mind you, bet you can tick most boxes!! If I could pinch some bits from your caresheets that would be great as i have no idea about suggies.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

of those listed, i would say that chinchillas are the most common...

followed by suggies and hogs..

tho needless to say i am biased towards the skunks!

N


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Nerys said:


> of those listed, i would say that chinchillas are the most common...
> 
> followed by suggies and hogs..
> 
> ...


Do you think if i tick Skunk OH will let me have one?!:flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

heehee..

show him pics of baby ones!  :flrt:



N


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Nerys said:


> heehee..
> 
> show him pics of baby ones!  :flrt:
> 
> ...


tried that..didn't work cause they don't have wheels!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:










N


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

:notworthy::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Am just emailing that to my hubs!!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Jen, have a word with Stoaty, he's a local skunk keeper and breeder and he loves showing his animals! He's also a friend of ours .

Here's a link to my care guide (it's a word document) My Care Guide just give us a mention and I'll be happy. :blush:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

snakes , lizards , tarantulas , and fish , are the most comman .


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

ferrets although not exotic as such are quite commonly kept. and unfortunately not always correctly. i know of a few that have escaped and killed neighbouring pet rabbits :sad:


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

trigger said:


> :notworthy::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Am just emailing that to my hubs!!


Got an email back form him....


*NO!!!!!!*


He so doesn't mean that!:whip:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

iv voted other

i have lemmings steppe n med
fat tailed gerbils
apd - dormice 
pygmy mice 

all tho i think the most popular will be skunks probably but i havnt got any of those lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I think chinchilla are probably the most widely kept on the list, but i did vote skunk as i was just thinking of people on the forum! haha


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

the only prob with APH with something like that is that they are usually asleep in the day time and you would have to keep waking them and therefore possibly stressing them out? I would say things like chinchillas would be more 'common' - lots of people know what they are and are readily more available in say commercial pet shops so would have a higher awaeness of them - I know a lot of people who wouldnt consider things like skunks and even APH etc its only because of here I have more awareness of what exotics people do keep


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

We will be there :2thumb: with the skunkies:2thumb:


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

animal addict said:


> the only prob with APH with something like that is that they are usually asleep in the day time and you would have to keep waking them and therefore possibly stressing them out? I would say things like chinchillas would be more 'common' - lots of people know what they are and are readily more available in say commercial pet shops so would have a higher awaeness of them - I know a lot of people who wouldnt consider things like skunks and even APH etc its only because of here I have more awareness of what exotics people do keep


 
Don't intend to have every species here, just to have information / pictures available on some of the more commonly kept exotics, The only thing getting stressed out will be me!!!!! I think your right with the Chinchillas, They are probably the best know unsual pet. my girly is a bit old so won't be bringing them as I think it would upset them. However Africas Skunks are a right pair of show offs!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

trigger said:


> Don't intend to have every species here, just to have information / pictures available on some of the more commonly kept exotics, The only thing getting stressed out will be me!!!!! I think your right with the Chinchillas, They are probably the best know unsual pet. my girly is a bit old so won't be bringing them as I think it would upset them. However Africas Skunks are a right pair of show offs!


:flrt: What can I say...they love all the attention:flrt:


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Well the day turned out to be rather soggy!! We drank nearly as much coffee as there was rain, we only had few visitors but the fun part was that it turned into a bit of an RFUK get toghter with several members arriving!! A big thanks to Glidergirl and Shropshire exotics who bought some scaley and crawly critters, and Africa and Africajohn, who bought most of their tribe, including the cutest baby ever! The centre rasied £47 which considering the appaling weather was not so bad and it all goes into the pot. Thanks to the other members who came, I had a lovely day!!! :no1:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ditto to that! Was a really great day and was good to meet so many other members, Effy loved it too getting lots of fuss and attention! definitly something to be done again I think, considering how bad the weather was I thought it was a good turn out really!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Ditto to that! Was a really great day and was good to meet so many other members, Effy loved it too getting lots of fuss and attention! definitly something to be done again I think, considering how bad the weather was I thought it was a good turn out really!


Yeah it was a brilliant day and it was really good to meet other RFUK members too. Definitely one to be repeated:2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Ditto what the others said - although a soggy ending it was still a fun day, even holding up the gazzebo in the pouring rain to prevent the ferrets getting drowned :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Ditto what the others said - although a soggy ending it was still a fun day, even holding up the gazzebo in the pouring rain to prevent the ferrets getting drowned :whistling2:


Im not saying a thing!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Im not saying a thing!


Chloe will never forgive us for not helping her :lol2: i don't think taking photos helped.
By the way Jen I have the best photo of you in your hat:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> Chloe will never forgive us for not helping her :lol2: i don't think taking photos helped.
> By the way Jen I have the best photo of you in your hat:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


LOL! lovee the photos


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah, note to self, don't use crappy gazebo again!!!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

trigger said:


> yeah, note to self, don't use crappy gazebo again!!!


 
LOL your second note to self should be - Remeber to buy the cheaper ones as they had a waterproof roof :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

one pet that you may not have thaught of is the Wallaby I know that thay are kinda rear in the uk but there are epole that keep them and thay look so cool if you can find a keeper or if you have any in the center try and show them off a littel i know that I want one.


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

I know a couple of people who keep wallys, They need lots of room and I don't have the space (or a high enough fence) to have them here.


----------

